# Adapt 8" DVP to 8" Duravent?



## Rjman36 (Nov 22, 2018)

Is there an adapter for 

Hearth and Home Technologies 8" DVP Series Direct Vent Pipe to a Simpson Duravent 8" Pipe. Top Vent. I'm thinking about upgrading from my Heatilator to another brand. I hate to just throw away 25 feet of vertical pipe. I've talked to salespeople who say you can and some who say you can't. At this point I'm confused...the pipe is nearly identical...


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 22, 2018)

There was an adapter that was used to connect Duravent GS to older HnG & Heatilator models, around 2002 - 03,
But when HnG decided to market their own brand of venting, that adapter was obsolete... 
I believe it was for the 8" OD 5" ID venting, but I doubt it's even manufactured anymore...


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 23, 2018)

Rjman36 said:


> Is there an adapter for
> 
> Hearth and Home Technologies 8" DVP Series Direct Vent Pipe to a Simpson Duravent 8" Pipe. Top Vent. I'm thinking about upgrading from my Heatilator to another brand. I hate to just throw away 25 feet of vertical pipe. I've talked to salespeople who say you can and some who say you can't. At this point I'm confused...the pipe is nearly identical...


I doubt if any of the new stoves or gas fireplaces use an 8in pipe anymore.  just a thought!


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 23, 2018)

This is a woodburner right?  I had such a fireplace and had that piping it was quite expensive.  I took it out it was sucking more heat out of the house than it was generating.  A new woodburning inserert might use that simpson pipe and hook right into it probably will need the adapter to fit between the new insert and your simpson piping!


----------



## Dstaples (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimney/Chimney-Pipe This who I used for my pipe adaptors,just this past summer.Mine is 6 inch,but pretty sure they have 8 inch also.They are good people to work with and will answer all your questions.Although the pipe is not cheap,I didn't want to replace the entire chimney.Hope this helps Don


----------

